# boat charter biz



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

can anyone advise me about starting a high season boat charter biz in Spain (Ibiza).
I tend to spend 3 months of the summer there and whilst not fiscally resident, I would like to use my UK registered boat for charter. I am on the padron. 
I am looking at this as a project more than a living, day charters for a bit of lunch/snorkling etc. 8m RIB boat , no more than 12 miles from shore and 8 people max, in daylight hours. It's a big question but can anyone help?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A friend of mine bought a boat business last summer, he spent all winter getting it ready and prepared (he is a keen sailor), however this summer he's still waiting for the correct licences to come and isnt allowed to take anyone out on the boat. All he's allowed to do is hire it out, He's losing an absolute fortune and actually having to pass work on to his competitors. So if you do go for it, then make sure your paperwork and licences are all in order

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sensible advice from Jojo. It may be that the Balearics are more efficient at issuing licences (a big maybe!), but I would imagine the biggest hurdle would be finding a company willing to insure you.

Are there any other people there doing something similar who you could talk to? Though I guess they wouldn't want to encourage competition ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sensible advice from Jojo. It may be that the Balearics are more efficient at issuing licences (a big maybe!), but I would imagine the biggest hurdle would be finding a company willing to insure you.
> 
> Are there any other people there doing something similar who you could talk to? Though I guess they wouldn't want to encourage competition ...


actually I'm wondering if they'd issue a licence to a non-resident


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a company in the UK that will insure me for what I need as long as the boat is up to uk safety specification. I guess the bit I am most unsure about is if it's a uk registered boat with a uk registered owner/skipper on board only operating for max 3 months a year, what licenses would I need if any? Even such things as bookings would be generated in the UK.
I thought about asking someone locally but agree, last thing they want is competition!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rewdan said:


> I have a company in the UK that will insure me for what I need as long as the boat is up to uk safety specification. I guess the bit I am most unsure about is if it's a uk registered boat with a uk registered owner/skipper on board only operating for max 3 months a year, what licenses would I need if any? Even such things as bookings would be generated in the UK.
> I thought about asking someone locally but agree, last thing they want is competition!


so many things like licences vary from province to province - even town to town

the best thing would be to ask directly at the local ayuntamiento


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rewdan said:


> I have a company in the UK that will insure me for what I need as long as the boat is up to uk safety specification. I guess the bit I am most unsure about is if it's a uk registered boat with a uk registered owner/skipper on board only operating for max 3 months a year, what licenses would I need if any? Even such things as bookings would be generated in the UK.
> I thought about asking someone locally but agree, last thing they want is competition!


Have you got your Spanish Navigation proficiency certificates, which have been mentioned on forums before when this subject has been raised? Something like a masters certificate afaik


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

no, I have an RYA International Certificate of Competence and Powerboat levels 1&2 but these are UK qualifications, although the ICC is recognised in Spain. When I approached the insurance brokers they were made fully aware and happy with this, including all information regarding where I intend to charter the boat etc. I am however prepared to take any required exams. I have tried searching this forum for 'Spanish Navigation proficiency certificates' but nothing comes up. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rewdan said:


> no, I have an RYA International Certificate of Competence and Powerboat levels 1&2 but these are UK qualifications, although the ICC is recognised in Spain. When I approached the insurance brokers they were made fully aware and happy with this, including all information regarding where I intend to charter the boat etc. I am however prepared to take any required exams. I have tried searching this forum for 'Spanish Navigation proficiency certificates' but nothing comes up. Can you point me in the right direction?


Your UK certs. would be treated as spanish equivalents by my understanding.

RYA training Spain power boat level 2 licence pwc jetski licence

Sports, Leisure and Tourism in Spain

You'd need a business licence, an opening licence, public liability insurance, fishing licence, probably something from the tourism board as well. If you intend to run a business ,as Xabiachica said ,you'd have to be a resident. This means then that the boat would have to be re-registered as Spanish ( what most foreigners don't want to do as the cost & yearly fees are exhorbitant ! ) There's probably a few other costly bits of paper you'll need as well !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Your UK certs. would be treated as spanish equivalents by my understanding.
> 
> RYA training Spain power boat level 2 licence pwc jetski licence
> 
> ...


I wish I could remember what licence it was that my friend was having trouble getting. Whatever it is, it means he can hire his boat out, but he cant be resp0nsible or take people himself. He used to do this in the UK and the Bahamas I believe, so he has all the right qualifications. I think his problem is exasperated by the opposition around him who have effectively "grassed him up"

Jo xxx


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I have just been reading an articles in a mag called On board, picked it up free at the airport.
By all accounts a new law was passed in Spain effective 1st jan 2011 that allows boats under 15m from the EU to be allowed to charter in Spanish waters. Other than the normal boat saftey certs from the boats own country, apparently the owner of the boat or charter company must be Spanish tax registered and the boat must hold an 'exemption from Matriculation Tax certificate' whatever that is.
It looks like the Spanish are opening their doors a bit to small charter biz. like mine could be.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rewdan said:


> I have just been reading an articles in a mag called On board, picked it up free at the airport.
> By all accounts a new law was passed in Spain effective 1st jan 2011 that allows boats under 15m from the EU to be allowed to charter in Spanish waters. Other than the normal boat saftey certs from the boats own country, apparently the owner of the boat or charter company must be Spanish tax registered and the boat must hold an 'exemption from Matriculation Tax certificate' whatever that is.
> It looks like the Spanish are opening their doors a bit to small charter biz. like mine could be.



Being tax registered in Spain probably means you'd need to be autonomo/self employed and exemption from matriculation tax certificate, probably means you dont have to pay import tax or re-register the boat to Spain. It doesnt sound much of a door opening exercise to me ???? You still need all the other stuff and of course the Spanish government may allow you to charter their waters, but the local guys may have different ideas.

I guess I'm very suspicious of your plans simply cos I'm watching a friend go seriously "underwater" (excuse the pun) when he did everything right and it cost him and is still costing him a fortune and not just in lost revenue

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rewdan said:


> It looks like the Spanish are opening their doors a bit to small charter biz. like mine could be.


As JoJo says, it doesnt sound like doors opening to me.

Running a business in Spain can be expensive. Accountants, and the autonomo monthly cost whether you have any charters or not.

Good luck to you anyway


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes, I am a bit unsure about the whole thing because it's meant to be a supplement to my Uk income ie. I can't imagine it becoming a full time job, more something to do in the summer. It is important that I remain fiscal in the UK.
I think that there could be a way to lease my boat to a Spanish charter co then rent it back when I get some biz but that is over complicating this forum possibly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rewdan said:


> I think that there could be a way to lease my boat to a Spanish charter co then rent it back when I get some biz but that is over complicating this forum possibly.


Dunno about complicating the forum, but it may complicate your life lol, maybe go and have a chat with people in the areas

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Dunno about complicating the forum, but it may complicate your life lol, maybe go and have a chat with people in the areas
> 
> Jo xxxx


it would be great to hear how rewdan gets on if he finds a way to do it though


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I have sent out a couple of enquiries so will post again when I hear anything


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rewdan said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, I am a bit unsure about the whole thing because it's meant to be a supplement to my Uk income ie. I can't imagine it becoming a full time job, more something to do in the summer. *It is important that I remain fiscal in the UK.*
> I think that there could be a way to lease my boat to a Spanish charter co then rent it back when I get some biz but that is over complicating this forum possibly.


Maybe so, but if you are earning an income in Spain then the good old tax man may want his cut in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I metnioned this to my friends, who as I say bought a boat business last winter. Heres what they said

"The boat we bought has a spanish licence with it as it was already a running business. it had mooring within the port, not private! To get a mooring is 5 years waiting unless you buy a boat with one and buy the mooring as well, otherwise its not guaranteed that you'll have anywhere to keep it. If he wants to do this hes better off getting an existing business and look at it from there. The licences and permits are something else"



Jo xxx


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Moorings here are very expensive, I would imagine around 5000 euros per year, which is something I wanted to avoid. i was thinking a RIB purely because it's easy to get in and out of the water and trailer home. I would keep and maintain it in my garden. Again, not being a prolific biz, I am not expecting to be working it every day.

That said, if it became every day it would be nice.

As for tax, I don't mind paying it, but was thinking that as I would remain fiscally resident in the UK I would include any income from the charter biz in my UK return. 

As for local boys, I can't see it being a problem. Corruption seems to be falling, I have never heard of any foreign owned bar or estate agents being targeted, and I just don't get the feeling this place is like that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rewdan said:


> Moorings here are very expensive, I would imagine around 5000 euros per year, which is something I wanted to avoid. i was thinking a RIB purely because it's easy to get in and out of the water and trailer home. I would keep and maintain it in my garden. Again, not being a prolific biz, I am not expecting to be working it every day.
> 
> That said, if it became every day it would be nice.
> 
> ...


Its not about foreign owned anything being targeted - its those who are already scrambling for business who wont think too kindly to someone turning up with a boat, blowing it up dropping it into the water next to them and take their business. 

I guess you've just gotta try it and see how it goes


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

My tuppenth worth...

A friend invested heavily in a parascending boat, costing oodles of dosh, and tried to start a biz in Marbella back in the 90´s, when things where mad and people where throwing lots of cash about. Despite all of this, due to poor dilligence on his part, it all went pear-shaped and he literally left the country with what he was wearing and a few pennies in his pocket.

As someone who has spent his life around boats (yachts, RIBS, canal boats etc), I would advise that it is particularly cut-throat business, with very little openings to new operators. Whilst you may have the requisite licences, what you don´t have is local experience, and that will cost you dearly.

If you´re doing fishing, which frankly ain´t much fun in a RIB, how will you know where the best reefs or wrecks are? People are not going to pay you dosh to pootle about looking for a place to fish, whilst being frazzled by the sun. Even if you install a Bimini, it is not going to be pleasant. Not many cockpit drains on a RIB, so gutting and all that will be a chew.

Diving from a RIB is agreeable, but you´ll need significant amount of insurance/liability cover, as well as probably being at least a Dive Master or qualified trainer. Also, you´ll need extra boarding ladders etc - you tried climbing into a RIB in swell, with BCD, Tanks etc. Not pleasant.

I know I´m being negative, but I would highly recommend that you think long and hard about this one. By the time you´ve brought the tub over and paid for all the licenses, insurance and all other clart, you´ll be quite a few shekels down, before punter one has set foot aboard and parted with lovely lucre.

Marketing. Languages. Health and Safety. Lunches. Navigation. VHF. COLREGS etc.

I could go on.

Really sorry to be actively trying to burst your bubble, but I really think you´re onto a non-starter and one that will probably cost you quite a few grand for the trouble.

Y


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

with you on that, screw fishing. Far too messy and boring as a skipper, plus, I think commercially to go fishing would defiantly require licenses and annoy everyone including all international fishermen all over! Diving too, is too much mucking about, compressors, wetsuits of every size blah, blah!
All I want to do is run people to nice beach restaurant's, tours of small coves and maybe see the odd dolphin or turtle bobbing about.
Plus, it's probably the only way my missus will let me get a big RIB!
All comments are noted though.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

Just out of interest, did this ever happen?


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, unfortunately my better half got cold feet about moving from the Uk, she was concerned that we would get cabin fever in the winter. Also my work picked up in the Uk which will keep me busy until the autumn. After that though is still a possibility. If things get worse in the Uk then she could change her mind. At the moment things are all up in the air but it is still something I would like to do.


----------

